# Question- Is this a good sub/amp system?



## whiterice54 (Sep 6, 2009)

Box Enclosure Specifications:
Dual 10" Loaded Slot Ported Magnum Subwoofer Enclosure
5/8" MDF construction
Dimensions: 11-1/2" BD x 13" TD x 28" W x 13-1/8" H
Subwoofer Specifications:
800 Watts Power Handling for Both Subwoofers (400 Watts Each)
Frequency Response: 20Hz-300 Hz
Polymer Coated Pulp Cone
Foam Surround
Impedance: 4 Ohm
Amplifier Specifications:
Magnum Mono Block Car Amplifier
800 Watts Output Power
RMS Output Power Rating:
250 Watts x 1 Channel @ 4 Ohms
400 Watts x 1 Channel @ 2 Ohms
3-Way Protection Circuitry (Short/Thermal/Overload)
Power and Protection LED Light Indicators
Aluminum Alloy Heat Sink
Low Level RCA Outputs
Low Level RCA Inputs
Screw Type Terminal Blocks
Variable Bass EQ (0-18dB bass boost @ 40 Hz)
Variable HP Filter (50Hz-250Hz, 12dB/octave)
Variable LP Filter (50Hz-250Hz, 12dB/octave)
Frequency Response: 20Hz-300Hz


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

"Good" depends on what your goals are. Loud, sound quality or a little both. 

Subs: They sound alright. I'm not sure how durable the cone and surround will be for years to come. Most surrounds are rubber I believe. The tuning of the box will also matter on it sounds.

If the impedance of the box (both subs together) is 4 ohms, and the subs can handle 400watts rms each, then they will be underpowered. IF 400 is the peak rating and the rms is 200 (usually its half the peak) AND the subs can be wired together at 2 ohms then its ok but still wouldn't be great. 

I would suggest saving your money and putting it towards a better system because I think you will be disappointed with this. This stuff may not last long either. 

Did you find this on the deep discount?


----------

